# email



## Sage (Nov 7, 2007)

Is there a way to recieve an e mail when someone answers your post?
I tried to organize it in my profile but..


----------



## Sage (Nov 7, 2007)

I just checked my email add here and it was wrong; sorry.
If someone would answer I could check if it works.
Thanks


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2007)

Posting...go see if it works.


----------

